# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Carhart clothes/ mandate

## tod evans

I've worn them for decades, no more.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

Damn,

Is there anyone else left that still makes actual men's clothing? I buy Carhartt almost exclusively because they are designed to be worn by actual men. The pants aren't made from T-shirt fabric and have room for the boys. Most other brands are just rebranded women's clothing.

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Someone or a group of people who work there should file a lawsuit under violation of HIPAA, no?  My understanding is that a company has no right to inquire about an employees medical information.

----------


## tod evans

> Someone or a group of people who work there should file a lawsuit under violation of HIPAA, no?  My understanding is that a company has no right to inquire about an employees medical information.


They've been going downhill for years, T's and jeans made Mx..

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> They've been going downhill for years, T's and jeans made Mx..


To me, the best thing ever was when the company I was working for gave me a Carhartt barn jacket.  

I'll never buy their products again.

----------


## sparebulb

Carhart is foreign garbage.

They can go f themselves.

Mark my words, they will go nearly as woke as Levi's and will show rural scenes with wymen and trannies doing all of the "work".

Hell, all of the Juan Deere teevee commercials around here just show gurls pretending to work with tractors.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> My understanding is that a company has no right to inquire about an employees medical information.


That is the case here in the Netherlands. So they design a QR code, which you can get either by being vaccinated, recovered or tested. The QR code itself does not say which of the three so it's no longer asking people's medical conditions. Germany, Austria and Italy (Familiar combination of countries) have put mandates into place... Which IIRC they do on the basis of some kind of version of the general welfare clause. You actually have people here saying, with a straight face, that essentially if a bureaucrat determines the public welfare is at risk, ALL your rights can be suspended...

----------


## donnay

Buh-Bye Carhart!

----------


## 69360

Whatever don't care. I like the product and will still by them. I don't have any pants that arean't carhartt. Boycotts are stupid leftist crap.

----------


## BortSimpson

> Whatever don't care. I like the product and will still by them. I don't have any pants that arean't carhartt. Boycotts are stupid leftist crap.


You can't purchase from their competitor temporarily (while maybe they go out of business or reverse the decision)?  Boycotts are not leftist.  It's capitalism.  You vote with your dollars.

----------


## Matt4Liberty

> Carhart is foreign garbage.
> 
> They can go f themselves.
> 
> Mark my words, they will go nearly as woke as Levi's and will show rural scenes with wymen and trannies doing all of the "work".
> 
> Hell, all of the Juan Deere teevee commercials around here just show gurls pretending to work with tractors.





> You can't purchase from their competitor temporarily (while maybe they go out of business or reverse the decision)?  Boycotts are not leftist.  It's capitalism.  You vote with your dollars.


Do you guys have a good alternative? It's all fine and dandy to say you won't buy them, but that only works if someone produces an alternative that moreso aligns with your politics. Probably even harder if you cut out "foreign garbage" since there aren't any textiles made in the US anymore. What are you supposed to do, get everything from a custom tailor?

----------


## RJB

> Do you guys have a good alternative? It's all fine and dandy to say you won't buy them, but that only works if someone produces an alternative that moreso aligns with your politics. Probably even harder if you cut out "foreign garbage" since there aren't any textiles made in the US anymore. What are you supposed to do, get everything from a custom tailor?


Yeah, no kidding.  I'm not wearing skinny jeans.

----------


## tod evans

> Do you guys have a good alternative? It's all fine and dandy to say you won't buy them, but that only works if someone produces an alternative that moreso aligns with your politics. Probably even harder if you cut out "foreign garbage" since there aren't any textiles made in the US anymore. What are you supposed to do, get everything from a custom tailor?


Simply shopping at 2nd hand stores for 6 months or a year will have a significant affect on their sales.

You can still get "American made" Carharts you've just gotta look a little harder than clicking "Buy it now".

I'll give my $4-500 a year to the Starvation Army or Good-Will, maybe E-Bay...

----------


## BortSimpson

> Do you guys have a good alternative? It's all fine and dandy to say you won't buy them, but that only works if someone produces an alternative that moreso aligns with your politics. Probably even harder if you cut out "foreign garbage" since there aren't any textiles made in the US anymore. What are you supposed to do, get everything from a custom tailor?


I checked online and found that their top competitors are "Duluth Trading Company", "Dickies" and "Levi Strauss & Co".  There are more competitors at the URL below:

https://www.owler.com/company/carhartt/competitors

----------


## A Son of Liberty

> Do you guys have a good alternative? It's all fine and dandy to say you won't buy them, but that only works if someone produces an alternative that moreso aligns with your politics. Probably even harder if you cut out "foreign garbage" since there aren't any textiles made in the US anymore. What are you supposed to do, get everything from a custom tailor?


Ariat is a good alternative.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Have some fun if you wish: Covidquestions@carhartt.com

From Andrew Torba's post: https://gab.com/a/posts/107641604679210741

----------


## vita3

Stopped wearing them awhile ago 

Qualitys not the same

----------


## oyarde

The t shirts cost way too much for a foreign/ cheap labor product. The coveralls and bibs are about the same quality as the other brands ( Walls , Berne etc ) as far as I can tell . The jackets , bibs and coveralls are all I need as the other stuff can be bought cheaper and just as good  in other brands .I buy most of mine second hand anyway.

----------


## phill4paul

Everything is made overseas as far as I have seen. I recently looked for winter clothing for a new job. Finally just decided on Carhartt. Bought some water-proof boots, a hoody and a set of Storm Defenders bibs and jacket. 
  As far as quality I can't complain. The boots have performed in mud, rain and snow for 2 months. No leaks. The hoody does a great job with warmth. Sheds light rain/snow. I've only used the bibs and jacket one time. Freezing rain. Kept me warm and dry.
  If someone asked me on outdoor work wear I'd recommend Carhartt. 
  If someone can recommend an American made company from start to finish let me know. I'd pay more, but it would have to perform as well.

----------


## jkr

B00M

----------


## phill4paul

> B00M


  So a $#@!ing idiot took age old and new over-performing cloths and burned them.

  What a dip $#@!.

  Never followed him to begin with. So no need to unfollow.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Sounds like Carhart is in need of a new CEO.

----------


## oyarde

I havnt tried Duluth Trading Co but the quality appears to be there . Ive always been happy with Dickies and Coleman insulated pants and whatever the house brand is at Memards. I'd pay more for US made if the fit and quality was as good and I could buy it local. Guys I work with buy a lot of Stone Creek stuff and are happy with them . I always look but I dont find much of  anything not made overseas. I do buy used off e bay though and yard sales .

----------


## tod evans

> So a $#@!ing idiot took age old and new over-performing cloths and burned them.
> 
>   What a dip $#@!.
> 
>   Never followed him to begin with. So no need to unfollow.


I still like my Carhart clothes but.......For the next several months I'll be buying used if I need replacements.

----------


## phill4paul

> I still like my Carhart clothes but.......For the next several months I'll be buying used if I need replacements.


  The Stone Creek clothing oyarde mentioned seems like an good American made company. If I had it to do over I would probably go with them for bibs and jacket. The one think I absolutely hate in the industry is that work pants are being made in "stretchy" material by most every company out there. I absolutely hate this fabric they use now.

----------


## tod evans

> The Stone Creek clothing oyarde mentioned seems like an good American made company. If I had it to do over I would probably go with them for bibs and jacket. The one think I absolutely hate in the industry is that work pants are being made in "stretchy" material by most every company out there. I absolutely hate this fabric they use now.


I agree on the fat-girl fabric!

My bibs and coat are over 20yrs old and still holding up. A bit tattered at the cuffs but that's it.

----------


## 69360

Did the idiots burning their carharts even bother to check if dickies, duluth etc also have vax and mask mandates? I would bet they do. They probably just backed themselves into a corner and will have no work clothes to wear now.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> So a $#@!ing idiot took age old and new over-performing cloths and burned them.
> 
>   What a dip $#@!.
> 
>   Never followed him to begin with. So no need to unfollow.


https://twitter.com/pangyre/status/1484888218738823177

----------


## phill4paul

> https://twitter.com/pangyre/status/1484888218738823177


^^THIS^^^

----------


## Occam's Banana

(How many misspellings of Carhartt are there. anyway?)

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## A Son of Liberty

As far as I'm aware, *Ariat* is still untainted...

----------

